# Hood hinges



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys! I need a driver's side hood hinge and found a pair in Seattle for a 66. Am I correct in saying that since a 66 has the same body style as a 67, then the hood hinges would be the same? Someone actually welded a huge bolt on one of mine to fix it?!! 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes they should fit. Mine were bending so I bought a pair of new ones on e-bay and transfered my springs from the old ones. Just looking now I found a pair that are powder coated including the springs. Also on the listing is interchange for the hinges, fits more cars then I thought.
eBay Motors: Powder Coated Nova Chevelle GTO Lemans Hood Hinges (item 180271548391 end time Aug-09-08 05:19:45 PDT)


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Rukee,
I noticed those too but wasn't sure if they were some aftermarket ones that will fit but are not the original type...
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"64--'67 are the same hinges. Not sure about '68 on up.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Linda, I am very impressed with your restoration project on your 66, I can't even picture my wife washing mine. I think you are on in a million, best of luck.....Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Psssst----Rick: she's got a sixty-SEVEN!! (maybe she didn't notice!)


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Believe me I noticed....:lol: I've only been crawling around in that beast for weeks. I'll be having a free airline ticket soon with the miles built up on my credit card. Progress is being made though and I finally got a package tray that will fit. I got it from a nice guy in Georgia and it also included a usable upper deck lid. Can you believe it? So, if anyone needs an aftermarket upper deck lid already worked on to fit, pm me. I am looking for some used lower door molding clips for the driver's side if anyone has an angle on some...

Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> I am looking for some used lower door molding clips for the driver's side if anyone has an angle on some...
> 
> Linda


How about new clips; The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts part number is XP5700G


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

my bad....
Rick


----------

